# My Garage: a new order/production tracking site



## supermarket (Jan 26, 2018)

While logging in to My BMW today to track my new car, I noticed a new button inviting me to Explore My Garage.

This new My Garage site has a Track My BMW feature that looks to be more complete than the dated one found in the older My BMW site. Notably, the old one only had six steps from order to delivery, but the new one has 16 that look to correspond much more closely to the production status codes that an advisor or genius could look up for you.

To use the new site, I had to sign up separately (apparently an existing ConnectedDrive login also works) and provide my production number again.

I don't know if the data on My Garage is any closer to "live" than the data on My BMW. My new car's already at the dealer for pick-up next week, so I won't actually be able to do any tracking on the new site, but I'm sure that others with cars on order will be able to figure out what's new/better/different about this site.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. Mind posting screen shots? I'm another 24 months out until my next order.


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks for the link Much better site and it also shows all the options for my vehicle as well, whereas the other site didn't have that info (my car is still at 111).


----------



## icebeam (Dec 29, 2017)

caswcu said:


> The new site is neat. Getting back to what it used to be and displaying actual steps. It lists 16 steps. The steps are:
> 
> Order Received
> Schedule for production
> ...


Awesome site! Now, I don't have to call that 1800 number. Our cars might be going on the same train. I have had mine sitting 182 status for a week.


----------



## icebeam (Dec 29, 2017)

Fun Fact: The new website updates about 24 hours before the automated person or a live person.

So it goes like this.

Website ->(24 hours later) Live Person updated ->(24 hours later) automated message updated


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

As of today car is now scheduled for production. Seems about right timing wise as I will be picking it up in about 6 weeks. I would guess it is a last week of May build date, figuring 1-2 weeks to build and hey likely allow a buffer knowing the delivery date is a hard deadline.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

I tried mine and it's not up-to-date in this My Garage site. I pick up my car in Munich (ED) in a week. The old Track Your BMW page shows it as production ended. This Track My BMW (new garage site) shows it only as Order Received. Who knows, seems a little flaky. My car better be built


----------



## icebeam (Dec 29, 2017)

frank325 said:


> I tried mine and it's not up-to-date in this My Garage site. I pick up my car in Munich (ED) in a week. The old Track Your BMW page shows it as production ended. This Track My BMW (new garage site) shows it only as Order Received. Who knows, seems a little flaky. My car better be built


Maybe they don't have it fixed for ED


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

icebeam said:


> Maybe they don't have it fixed for ED


That's very possible.


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

I have a 540i on a ship about to hit the Panama Canal and the new site is accurate so far. I'm curious to see how quickly it updates when the car hits Port Hueneme.


----------



## icebeam (Dec 29, 2017)

Weaselboy said:


> I have a 540i on a ship about to hit the Panama Canal and the new site is accurate so far. I'm curious to see how quickly it updates when the car hits Port Hueneme.


2019 car or 2018 car? Just wondering.


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

icebeam said:


> 2019 car or 2018 car? Just wondering.


2018... build date was March 25.


----------



## justinnum1 (Nov 22, 2011)

mine says at dealer, but its not there yet. weird.


----------



## icebeam (Dec 29, 2017)

justinnum1 said:


> mine says at dealer, but its not there yet. weird.


Did it get to the dealer today?


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

I can confirm the new site updates quicker than the 800#. My car was on the Thalatta that hit Port Hueneme yesterday morning and this morning the site shows my car is "At the Port". It previously said "In Transit".

I just called the 800# and it still shows waiting for a shipping vessel.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

icebeam said:


> Maybe they don't have it fixed for ED


Seems that way....


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

I just checked this out. I verified that my MyBMW login didn't work, so I logged in with my ConnectDrive account name and password. It showed my 2016 M4 and my 2006 Z4 M Roadster which were already registered in my ConnectDrive account.

I added the production number for my wife's 2018 M3 which is scheduled for Euro Delivery on July 18 and it came back with all of correct information except that it shows "Special Order Color" (Individual San Marino Blue) and "Special Order Upholstery" (Individual Polar Blue contrasting stitching on Full Black Merino Leather), but that's not surprising. This is also already in MyBMW but not my ConnectedDrive account.

Current status is "Scheduled for Production". Per the BMW European Delivery office, the scheduled production week is Week 23 (week of June 4), so just a couple of weeks now.

I tried adding my wife's 2011 335is Coupe (M3 is the replacement) which has been in MyBMW for seven years, but I put in our Euro Delivery date of May 12 2011 for purchase date and it didn't like that. I'd have to dig out the paperwork to find the date that we signed the paperwork, not sure if it's worth it at this point.


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

CTSoxFan said:


> As of today car is now scheduled for production. Seems about right timing wise as I will be picking it up in about 6 weeks. I would guess it is a last week of May build date, figuring 1-2 weeks to build and hey likely allow a buffer knowing the delivery date is a hard deadline.


Update:

According to new site, vehicle has entered production. Phone # and old site still showing that is is scheduled, not started. I will try to keep this updated as much as possible.

For reference, ED pickup is scheduled for 27 days from now.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Same for me. Our M3 apparently went into production this morning, but old site still showing that it is scheduled. Our Euro Delivery is July 18!


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

CTSoxFan said:


> Update:
> 
> According to new site, vehicle has entered production. Phone # and old site still showing that is is scheduled, not started. I will try to keep this updated as much as possible.
> 
> For reference, ED pickup is scheduled for 27 days from now.


This morning the phone system and old site updated to show in production. One item the phone gives is the completion date, which is estimated for 6/6, 12 days before ED delivery. No change to new site.


----------

